# Rheingold/ISTA+ not working



## Alexxx21142 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hello guys, i downloaded ISTA+ from here, followed the instructions, but when i run ISTAGUI.exe nothing opens. When running ISTAGUI.exe, ISTAGUI.cfg is being deleted. Could someone tell me what i am doing wrong? i cannot install the net framework 4.5.2 and 4.6.2 that are in the folder that is downloaded from here because i already have a newer net version installed


----------



## weinerbarn (Oct 21, 2020)

You can right-click the shortcut and "run as administrator" or change the properties of the shortcut under the Compatibility tab to "Run this program as administrator". That will probably fix your issue. The other issue that I noticed it that you extracted the files under a folder called Rheingold which creates a folder called Rheingold so your path is C:\Rheingold\Rheingold which is wrong. You can rename the top level folder to Rheingold.old and drag the second level Rheingold folder and all of its contents up to C:\


----------



## Alexxx21142 (Jan 24, 2021)

Still not working.
How much storage should the folder have after it is extracted, mine is under 40gb. I think it doesn’t extract the 002 and 003 ones


----------



## weinerbarn (Oct 21, 2020)

I think diagnostics only requires about 50-60GB and Full programming requires around 190-200GB. Your paths may also still be wrong. You may want to remove everything and start from the beginning and possibly download and use the "standalone installer" which does it all for you.


----------

